# Area 51 in top 15 scifi for two months



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The classic series by NY Times bestselling author Bob Mayer, under my Robert Doherty pen name

I just went to Area 51 last week and filmed with the SyFy crew of Ancient Artifacts. It will be airing 15 July.

And, of interest to indie authors, I don't have e-rights to the first three books in this series and am fighting Random House over the rights to the last six. We shall see how it goes. They've already given me "you're getting the industry standard 25%" line.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Bob Mayer said:


> The classic series by NY Times bestselling author Bob Mayer, under my Robert Doherty pen name
> 
> I just went to Area 51 last week and filmed with the SyFy crew of Ancient Artifacts. It will be airing 15 July.
> 
> And, of interest to indie authors, I don't have e-rights to the first three books in this series and am fighting Random House over the rights to the last six. We shall see how it goes. They've already given me "you're getting the industry standard 25%" line.


Very cool about your SyFy show, Bob! Is that the channel it's going to be on? SyFy? And the show is called Ancient Artifacts?

And I sooo wish you the best in your battle to get-back-your-e-rights for these books!!!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, I changed the title to this post.  Because Random House just informed me this morning that they are reverting rights to all my Area 51 and my Psychic Warrior books.  So Who Dares Wins Publishing will be re-releasing them in ebook in the next few weeks and at a much LOWER price than RH had been charging.  The Area 51 series sold 1.4 million copies in print, so I'm psyched.  We've got Super8 coming out in June about Area 51 and my appearance on the SyFy channel at Area 51 on 15 July.

So give us a couple of weeks to scan, format, do covers, etc. and the books will be out at $2.99, not the current price.


----------



## davidshelton (Apr 8, 2011)

Best of luck on the duel with Random House, let us know how it goes (hopefully well!)


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

As of yesterday they said I would get the rights to all 9 Area 51 books and my 2 Psychic Warrior books.
I'll believe it when I get the reversion letters.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Not yet. Still waiting on reversion letters. But we've got a new cover that I really love. I'm hoping we can have the first book up the instant we get those letters from Random House, so in about 10 days, AREA 51 will be available!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Way cool cover, Bob!

Dana


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

One up for authors rights. Well done.

In the meantime whilst you are NOT buying his book. Take a look and one of mine. lol. Only 99c


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Well done, Bob.  You've got a publisher who obviously wants you to be happy.  Okay, benefit of the doubt    You're a wonderful writer and should do great with the e-version of your books.  I'm a Canadian writer of suspense novels, by the way.  I think I'm allowed to say that here.

Best, Joan


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck, Bob.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Still not yet


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

After years of wrangling, finally got the rights to Area 51 back and it is now available!
Over 1.4 million copies sold in print. Now available in ebook.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304961356&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In top 15 of science fiction for the past several weeks.







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304961356&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304961356&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304961356&sr=8-2


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome, will look for this on syfy


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304961356&sr=8-2


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Funny, I had never seen this thread, but I saw your Area 51, and your Atlantis series, both at reasonable prices, and bought the first to each in the past few days.  Thanks for keep prices reasonable!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace









http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304961356&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304961356&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304961356&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304961356&sr=8-2


----------



## Izzy Hammerstein (Jul 6, 2011)

Very Productive output you have there.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304961356&sr=8-2


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Just bought.  Look forward too it.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304961356&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304961356&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304961356&sr=8-2


----------



## dltanner99 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have read all of your Area 51 series, and your foray into the indie world has been a great education for us, as you share the variances with traditional publishing. You are one of the first who has come back down the road to tell us that we have a unique opportunity as self-published authors, if we'll only listen take some sage advice and apply what you have learned. Congratulations on the success of all your titles, and best of luck in the new ones to come...


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace







http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Bob Mayer said:


> The classic series by NY Times bestselling author Bob Mayer, under my Robert Doherty pen name
> 
> I just went to Area 51 last week and filmed with the SyFy crew of Ancient Artifacts. It will be airing 15 July.
> 
> And, of interest to indie authors, I don't have e-rights to the first three books in this series and am fighting Random House over the rights to the last six. We shall see how it goes. They've already given me "you're getting the industry standard 25%" line.


Wow, good luck with all o that. I love scifi, a big scifi fan. I enjoy stories that are character driven which mix scifi elements and unpredictable plots...


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
[/quote]


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Storymagus (Jun 30, 2011)

1,4 million copies! Wow! I hope you asked for you royalties in dollar bills and filled a swimming pool before taking a papery dip. Well done you, nice to see writers having such success.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

This book caught my attention, read it, liked it and hope to read more through the series.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B004ZVD3HC/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print--also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print--also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print--also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print--also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print--also author of bestselling Atlantis series

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Deep in the Nevada desert is the most secure compound in the United States: Area 51

The most chilling experiment of all time is about to begin there. The President doesn't know about it. Just a few scientists and military personnel working for Majestic-12 do, and they are about to make a very big mistake . . .

Former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, assigned to Nightscape, security for Area 51, begins to realize things aren't as they seem. Deep inside the Great Pyramid in Giza, an archeologist makes a startling discovery in the lowest chamber. On Easter Island, what are the giant statues guarding? What was Thule and why were the Nazis so intent on finding it during World War II? What are the strange stones off the coast of Bimini? All these clues and more add up to a frightening countdown that could bring about the end of our planet. Turcotte and Presidential Science Adviser, Lisa Duncan must race against time to save the world from the secret hidden at Area 51.

Praise for Atlantis by Bob Mayer:
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4VXI/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355322572&sr=1-4&keywords=area+51


----------

